# New and starting Treatment at LWC Darlington



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Well I am new here and looking forward to hopefully hearing from some people who have been in the same position, or had treatment at the same clinic, and if I can to offer help or support from my own experiences.

I have my first appointment at the LWC in Darlington on Wednesday, and I am so very scared and anxious about it all! We hit the first stumbling block when I had a bit of a "do" about how my partner would have got to give his sample! I was being a bit self concious and as I was so wound up I focused so much on that, but we have that sorted now and we are supplying the sample from home!! We are unable to egg share as I only have my left tube and ovary left, so thank god my FIL agreed to loan us the money, we are very lucky. We are going to find out our course of treatment and get started so I am so hoping for our take home baby this time!

I wondered had anyone else had treatment at this clinic and what their thoughts on the actual clinic are!?

Just wanted to say hi really to get started on here! 
Hope to hear from someone!?!

X


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Saraj358!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

North East ~ CLICK HERE

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Hi Sara

I'm attending the same clinic in Darlington, we just recently got information on a donor match so are wishing the month away until we hopefully have an embryo implanted wc 25th June.  Hopefully by now you have had your meeting at the clinic, how did things go? Xx


----------



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

Hi

Yes we had a great consultation thanks! We got started that day in fact! I had my first injection there and then, so I am getting EC in June too!
Its exciting now!
Are you on any medication yet then ready for you implant?
How did you find the clinic? We both found them all very helpful, especially the nurses that we saw! Its all looking good so far! Hope you find the month goes fast! We feel the same, as since our first consultation and that initial injection we are just waiting around for the next bit!!! What do you do with your time to keep busy!!! xx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Hey!

So pleased to hear everything went well with you. Wow can't believe you got started the same say. That's fab. 

I've been put on the pill for the past week or so, my Injection today was fine even though the nurse was t happy about giving it to me, infact I've just phoned the surgery back to put a complaint in! I take the pill for a further 5 days then I have a scan on the 11th and 21st June then hopefully not long til the embys go in and then it's the dreaded 2 week wait *eek*

I'm finding a lot of my time is spent reading on this forum, at this rate I thi k I could become a consultant lol.

I found Sarah on reception at the clinic a diamond, she's always up for a chat. Feel like I've known her forever. Infact all the staff there are so lovely. 

I live in York, whereabouts are you? Xx


----------



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

Hey Jillie!

Yea I know getting started the same day was a shock!!! He did say he could put me on the pill for a month then start next month, but I felt a bit like it was a wasted month, so thought we'd jump right on the bandwagon!!!! Its all exciting, except this waiting!!
What injection did you have today? And that's not great the nurse not being happy about it! That's what they are there for! You do right calling the surgery to mention it!
Your scan is the day before mine! My baseline scan is the 12th! I hate the 2ww lol! I've had way too many of them! I feel a bit like i'm on one now waiting for this next scan!
That's so funny what you say about becoming a consultant! The things I've learnt along the TTC journey I feel a bit like a fertility expert too lol! The things we do! All dignity is also thrown out of the window with all the prodding and poking and speculums and scans! But it'll be all worth it in the end! Well in a few weeks FC!!!!
Sarah is fantastic isn't she! I got myself in a bit of a tizz and she was so understanding and helpful even though I was maybe being a bit anxious and maybe made a mountain our of a molehill. But she didn't belittle how I felt and helped us out and made us feel very at ease! The nurses we saw were all fab too! So its all good so far!

I live in Darlington, literally about a 10 minute drive from the clinic so we are very lucky!!
xx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Oh wow, how handy for you and your other half living so close. Am I right in thinking your going to be donating eggs or are you having ivf? I'm too old to donate or use my own eggs and have to be a recipient. I do have 4 children myself but my husband doesnt have any himself. Im also a Grandma of 10 weeks, now I feel really old, but happy to say Im not quite at the 50 mark lol

The injection I had today was called Gonapeptyl, thankfully it is to be my only injection.  

I too had an issue about the little mens room and spoke to Sarah today and happily she said I could go in with Harry when his swimmers are needed! I was getting a bit het up with hold on we are trying for a baby and that's the one bit I can't be apart of?! I suppose in the grand scheme of things it shouldnt matter but why have a niggle in the back of your head if it can rectified! 

So any idea how long your process should take from start to finish? 

BTW It's nice to 'meet' you =] xx


----------



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

OMG I'm so glad you know what I meant!!! And that I'm not alone!!! I actually put a post up on another board and I got ripped to pieces for it!! Like I was so stupid for having the feeling and I should put up with it if it means I get my baby!! Thank god I'm not alone! Sorry for that lol but I felt a little silly but I had a massive issue with it! It was the whole porn thing that did it for me! I hate the idea of it! My DF and I don't do it and I don't think he should have to start doing it for something so important!! I didn't know you could go in the room with them! She just said as we lived so close we can do ours at home and take it in! She was so helpful and didn't make me feel silly for it! Do you mind me asking what you said to her? Your so right about if something can be done about an issue why just deal with it! And my thing in my head was I don't want the sperm that makes my baby produced with my partner on his own, as I want to help make our baby!!!, or if he was looking at other naked women! I think I was so anxious about the whole thing that I focused on that a lot more than I maybe should have, but it was easily solved and I feel so much better about it all now! 

It is very handy we live so close! I can't donate my eggs either as U only have one ovary and tube left! But I can at least use my own. We will be having ICSI due to some antibodies in my DF sample. And I too have a son from a past relationship but we would love one of our own and have been trying some time now! My mum wasn't happy about being a young grandma either, in the nicest possible way lol, she loves my son but I made her feel old too! And hey your not quite old yet only in your 40's!! I hit 30 in January and apparently 40 is the new 30 and 30 is the new early 20's lol! Or so i've been told!!!

I had the Gonapeptyl too! I nearly fainted when they said the one injections was £255 lol! But I don't know what I expected at a private clinic!! I had it on the 23rd and then had my normal AF 5 days later. So FC my lining will be nice and thin when we go for the scan!

From start to finish I think its about 6 weeks maybe!? I had that injection on the 23rd, my first baseline scan is the 12th then the interim scan on the 19th then final scan on 22nd! Then from that they should be able to tell when EC will be! Then to see if they fertilize! That's all if my baseline scan is ok and I've "down regulated" enough!!! It all feels like one huge waiting game! I'm not the most patient of people!!! So I need to try to keep busy!!

It's lovely to meet you too!!! And especially as we are at a similar stage! xxx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

I totally understand where your coming from, actually it's nice to know I'm not alone with this issue too =]. When I spoke to Sarah I asked if we could bring the sample in but she said we lived too far away so I asked if I could go in with him, she's like of course! Harry is totally understanding, thank god!

We are still waiting for the bill for the meds =\ at least I won't have too much of a shock when it finally comes!! how did you find the injection? I'm actually quite sore where it was put in, I'm such a woss lol

Have the clinic given you a high percentage of success? Ours is only 50/50 but to use my own eggs it would only be 3% I still find the whole process amazing!  My donor lady is having her scan on the 22nd too and then a date for EC will be given so all being well we should have the transfer around 29th June, hoping it will go to blast stage o  day 5 =) xxx


----------



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

I had been communicating with Sarah Via email, and it was a bank holiday when I got myself in a tizz about it, so I emailed her to just get it off my chest! I just emailed asking if what i'd heard was true about the "AIDS" in the room and she said it was. I said it made us a little uncomfortable and that it all felt a bit seedy, and asked if we could do it at home. She never mentioned I could go in the room if I wanted, but Ben has just said he would find that awkward too he thinks as it would still feel a bit clinical. So we are so very lucky we live so close! I did say to Sarah it must be hard getting it right for everyone and that some men may need it! But if they let women go in with their partners why do they need it!!!!  I like the fact I can be a part of the whole sample process and I'm so happy we got it sorted! I'm glad we had the same thoughts! When I put it on the other forum I felt like a silly little girl who needed to get over herself! But I think if something bothers you why just put up with it! I'm bloody paying enough!

Yup £255 I think the injection was!!! I too found the actual injection ok, but I struggled to sit on my left bum cheek the next day lol!! I have had a few hot flushes, and to be honest I have been a bit moody and emotional, but that could also just be the anxiety. But nothing too dramatic in the way of side effects!

He said we should have a good success rate given our ages, I am 20 and Ben in 29. We have actually managed to get pg on our own but I had a mmc in February. We are doing the ivf because I have horrendous pain from endometriosis and this way we can conceive without the pain aspect, plus the "sample" DF just had done had the anti bodies, which can cause infertility and make it hard to conceive, hence we have to have ICSI. So as we aren't actually classed as "infertile" he said our chances are high, just not high if we continue naturally. I too think its amazing. In fact Ben and I sit and talk about it and say how it seems fool proof!! How can it not work! They put the sperm directly into the egg, then leave it to develop then pop it in! How can it not work!! It helps with the PMA anyway lol I know its not that simple! We too are hoping for a blastocyst transfer, I guess it all depends on how many eggs I get from my one ovary and if they fertilize, then the grade of them!!! But FC all will go well and we strike gold 1st time!! We are going for the 3 for 2 so I do feel a little more relaxed about the cost side of things if things don't go to plan 1st time around!!
xxx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Thats exactly how I would describe it....seedy! Good point about if partners can go in then why the need for mags *shudder*  I dont think we got offered the 3 cycle deal, maybe as recipients we don't get that offer. We have said we will only have one shot at it, we are also having ICSI due to low motility. I had my injection in my tummy but no real size effects just a bit of a dull head this afternoon for a while. I'll be glad when I stop the pill, it's made me have weird mood swings and some stomach cramps and horrendous sore boobs too. I can't believe we are in June already! Xxx


----------



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

It does make me feel so much better knowing you are of like mind about that it really does! And I know Sarah made me feel better and agreed with me, but she's getting paid to do that lol! I'm not sure if she thought I was being silly really or not!! I'm sure she gets people with issues all the time.

I'm not sure how the deal works with ED cycles, how does that work? Do you pick certain traits as you would with a sperm donor or do they match you differently? The ICSI sounds great though doesn't it, and the chances of an egg fertilizing are better they say! I just worry that as I only have the one ovary I might not get enough eggs, but i'm trying to put it to the back of my mind right now!

Oh thats not fair! Why did I have to have mine in my bum when you get injected in your tummy! I couldn't sit down for days lol!

Thats a reason I wasn't too keen to go on the pill! I'v never really found one that didn't effect me with mood swings or spots etc, so I was more than happy we got started right away! I think it helped with where I was in my cycle too!

I'm so glad you pointed that out! Yes we are in June! Its our scans soon! This month we get to progress with our treatment and it won't be long before we get our BFP'S now! PMA PMA PMA!!!

Are you trying anything else with the IVF like acupuncture or hypnotherapy? I've been looking, but not sure if we can afford it on top of all the other costs!
xxx


----------



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

lol I just read back and saw that I put I was 20!!! Wishful thinking in that typo!! I am in fact 30!!!! xx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Morning Sara! Ha ha I did think which one was the typo with ur age =] On the matching sheet we literally went down the list ticking any! How desparate did we sound?  I was so shocked we got a match so soon as we had been to a counsillng session 9th May and was speaking to Helen, who does the matching, she told us everyone for June had been matched, then on the 19th May I got a phone call saying a recipient had backed out and would we be interested......Erm is the pope catholic?! Lol ..... all we know our donor lady is blonde, I'm mousey, Harry is very dark brown, donor has blue eyes, we both have brown eyes, and she's 5ft, I'm 5ft 4 and Harry is nearly 6ft. So it will be interesting to see how things turn out!!! My eldest (daughter) has blue eyes but my 3 sons have brown eyes, everyones gene pool is varied and characteristics can be made up of her distant relatives as of course Harrys so that why we wasn't looking for what I would call a designer baby. We did think about adopting but with 9 process to go through and could be turned down at any stage I was the one who said no to it, imagine getting a letter saying sorry not suitable after raising 4 children, wow would I feel like a bad mother! All my kids know what we are doing, my eldest son reduced me to tears saying mum go for it your a cracking mum and did a good job with us, bless him  

I'm sure you will be fine with the number of eggs produced, at least you get to keep them all, if our lady produces less than 5 for us she has the chance to keep them all, and we lose  £750 =[ hoping and praying for a lovely batch!


----------



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

Hey Jillie!
How are you!? Sorry been AWOL things have been so busy with my son being on half term!!!
How are you feeling!? I've been getting some headaches and a bit emotional, but again not sire if its the anxiety about the whole treatment or the injection!!
As for the egg matching I guess you are right about trying to choose a designer baby to match what you would like! My son is from a previous relationship and it doesn't matter one bit that he might not have my Fiancée's characteristics so why would it matter if another baby didn't. Its still your baby no matter what! That was so nice about how your son is supporting you, and what he said is very touching!
I really hope your donor manages to produce a good amount of eggs. I wonder if she feels the pressure more as obviously she will be getting a free cycle if she shares her eggs, but if she doesn't have enough to share would she have to pay!?
I got my appointment for Tuesday for my scan and to hopefully start my stimms if the scan goes well! Its at 1:30, so FC it goes ok and I can start the next step! The last few weeks seem to have dragged just waiting for the next stage!!
I hope your doing ok!?
xx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Hi Sara!

I'm glad your okay, I've finished the pill yesterday so waiting for af to start, had quite a few cramps and a headache today but other than that I'm fine. Looking forward to the scan on Monday, although if af doesn't start then the scan will be called off. Not much else happening really, other than Harry and I will be stopping overnight in Darlington on EC day.  I went to boots and stocked up on tests, lmao prepared or what?! Got 5 first response for £17.99 bargain!!!! Anyway Hun I'm about to bit the bath so hopefully catch up with you soon, take care xx


----------



## Claire27 (May 29, 2012)

Hey I hope it's ok to jump in on this conversation. I am new and i've been reading your posts. I'm going to be having treatment at Leeds and basically had our first appointment there and they sent us off to do some tests, bloods, sperm, swabs (all previously done at Grimsby where we are from but they like to repeat!) and I will be having the last of those today. 

I asked how long until we have a nurse consultation and they said August so will find out more then I guess but we have been told we will be having ICSI as my DH has a low count and poor motility. We are lucky at getting it on the NHS but I think the waiting times are longer. 

What interested me about your post Sara is that I also have endometriosis and i'm in a lot of pain and discomfort from it also. I had some removed in October last year but there's still some all over. In October I had some removed from my left ovary and I had a baseline scan this week and told I have two new cysts so a bit gutted about that but the dye test was ok. 

We have been ttc for just over two years and had to put up with this pain every month so wondered if you had pushed the issue about the pain to get things moving quicker? I know it's only a couple of months more but the thought of the pain i'm going to be in over those months depresses me so don't know whether to emphasise this more so we could maybe move along the waiting list (if that's possible)

I'm really pleased you are both moving along well and I will keep reading your posts so I can have an idea of what to expect when I do finally begin.

It's exciting and nerve wracking at the same time isn't it?! 

All the best to you both x
All the best to you both


----------



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Jillie

Glad your feeling ok still! And I will keeping my fingers crossed your AF arrives soon! I always think its funny when you are desperate for AF to arrive after not wanting it to arrive for sooo long!!! Where are you planning  to stay in Darlington? We are getting a bit nervous trying to think up excuses for the week for EC and AT! We are not telling my parents and they come back off holiday the day EC is potentially due so need an excuse to not go round to see them as we always do the day they get home! I hate lying to people so its making me feel bad! But we are desperate to keep it between us! 
Wow you are prepared!! I didn't know if they did a pg test for you but I may have to go and buy some myself now lol!! Hope you still feeling good, and have a lovely weekend! Thank god the rain has stopped for now! 
xxxx

Hi Claire!

How are you doing!? Its a shame when they have to redo tests you've already had isn't it! But they do like there own! Its even worse when you have to pay for them the second time!!! I hope all your tests went ok yesterday!

August isn't too far away now! It will hopefully come round soon for you! We have to have ICSI due to anti bodies in my DF sample. I don't know about the waiting times for NHS for it as we are paying to go private. We didn't qualify for nhs treatment unfortunately!

I'm so sorry you have to suffer from the endo pain too. It is awful. I came off all meds and pain therapy last summer to TTC and its been hell if I'm honest. It got to the point where even dtd was becoming painful which doesn't help when its a fairly crucial part to ttc lol! My consultant said its because the endo is on my pouch of douglas. I have had it removed from almost every part of my pelvis and bowel now! My bowel had even stuck to my abdominal wall due to adhesions! I've been in a right mess with all the operations i've had and I want to say goodbye to all the pain now! I have had my left ovary removed and the tube, but thankfully my right ovary has never had any cysts or treatment for endo on it, so we are hopeful I will get a few good eggs from it!! I'm glad your lap dye test was ok, and I think they can sort the cysts out that they found can't they! FC they can for you! We are doing the ivf due to the endo but also my DF little swimmers too, but I don't know if they move things quicker for you on the nhs i'm afraid I think they will just have a list and you have to join it. We are paying privately so that's why its all been nice and quick. We are very lucky and thankful to have my DF dad lending us the money, or else we would have had to go onto out long NHS waiting list too. But your waiting list isn't too long if you've been given August! Thats very exciting for you!!

Your right it is sooo nerve wracking but very exciting!! Its a mix of every emotion I think lol! But I have no patients whatsoever and I'm struggling with the wait until Tuesday now!! I seem to have downregged for ages now even though it really hasn't been long at all lol! FC the scan on Tuesday gives us the go ahead to start stimms!!!

I hope all your tests go ok and you get started on your journey soon!!
xxx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Hey!  Sorry I'm so rubbish at posting! Just a quickie to see how things went at the clinic today? I was there yesterday, my lining is 5 mm thick and now taking the meds to thicken it up, but so far all good. Will probably book into the premier inn when the time comes lmao no pun intended!!  Af was a pain as she took her time starting, but now she's definatley here and no sign of letting up, Grrr. Spoke to Ashour and he said if we really want 2 embies transferred then we can but he would only recommend 1 but ultimately it's up to us, so we will go for 2 IF we are lucky enough to get that far!  Parted with £6k at the clinic yesterday well hubby did so no going back now!!

Hi to the other lady in here, so sorry memory isn't what it used to be like!! Good luck with your journey too Hun xxx


----------



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Jillie!
Things went really well at the clinic. My scan went well and they started me in the stimms! Then the problem began!!!
I got Gonal F pens which have 900 of the medication inside them, then you put it to the required dose you need! So they started me on 250 of it. I went home and stressed and stressed about the injections. Then counted to 3 about 5 times before I even put the needle in lol!!! The injection really didn't hurt, we did everything she said then counted to 10 then took the needle out! Then inside the pen inside the medication still left was a small amount of my blood!!!!!!!!!!! I was in tears as I clearly didn't know what had happened! We put it back in the fridge and I had to call the clinic today! They said they had never heard of it happening before and I had to call the manufacturers. I called them and the nurse on the phone didn't know either, so I had to wait 3 hours for her to call back!!! She then said I can't use the rest of the injection as it is now contaminated!!! Those injection pens are over £300 each so I am utterly devastated!!! I was so so upset and Ben is on a course so I couldn't get hold of him to cry on him or even tell him!!!! Jackie from the clinic called me back to make sure I was ok I think! She said try not to worry, she's sure I did nothing wring as they had never heard of it happening before! And if I stimm well I may not even need to replace the pen! But if I do its a bloody fortune!! And if they have never heard of it before maybe its a faulty pen? Ben said we shouldn't have to pay but I don't see a way out of it to be honest!?!? So last night and today I'v been quite teary! And I have had an awful headache for a week and not sleeping with the hot flushes!!! Aren't I a little ray of sunshine today!!!! Sorry!!
I'm glad your scan went well too! I think my lining was 4mm but I have no idea on how good or bad that is!! He just said good lets start the stimms!!! The premier inns are ok, never stayed in that one but we have at airports before and they have been ok!! If you fancy eating out let me know and I'll try recommend where and where not to go lol! I hope AF buggers off soon for you!!!! OOOOh 2 embies your brave!!! I don't know how I'd cope with twins lol!!! I think its great that he will respect what you want! We too parted with £6,537 yesterday!!! I say we but it wasn't me either lol it was Ben!! I only hope we won't have to shell out this extra £300+! As we will have to pay for icsi and blastocyst yet!!! So no going back!!! Especially as I'v started stabbing myself daily!!!!!!! I think its time we started crossing all fingers and toes!!!!! xxx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Ah bless your little cottons, I do hope your okay, what a nightmare with the injection pen, I can't see why the manufacturers won't replace it, I mean what on earth could you have done wrong, nowt! It dawned on me today that in 5 weeks time I will know if it's worked or not, just counting days down to next scan, 8 days to go lol. AF has proper kicked in today, considering shed been really scanty well today the heavens opened, I hope she buggers off soon   So what do you have to do now, what is stimms? Xxx


----------



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

I'm ok thanks! I wasn't but hey ho! I honestly don't know what I did wrong at all!!?? I got all the dose as the counter went back down to 0! I don't think I should have to pay for a new one! But we will see what they say when I'm back in on Tuesday! I wonder if you can get faulty injector pens as seen as it hasn't happened before maybe it was a bad one!?? If they do charge its an expensive deal!!

5 weeks isn't a long time really is it!! It might feel it with all we are going through! But it isn't in reality!!! My EC  the week commencing the 25th I think then the end of that week in will be ET!!! Is that the same week for you!? I hope AF has died down a bit today for you!? 

The stimms are just to stimulate my ovary into producing more eggs than it would normally ready for collection! They are called Gonal -f, I have been reading loads on line about ivf obviously since we started, and so many women get so many different things! Mine has seemed so simple so far!? Some women are giving themselves quite a few injections a day!? I've only had the one to down reg me, then these Gonal -F ones that are only once a day!!! It seems to simple!! I hope it is a sign that its a quick, simple and effective treatment!!!

Hope your feeling well and the witch has gone away for a ten month holiday now!!!! xxxx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Hiya Sara
Thankfully af has started to slow down, still here but not as raging lol. When you go to the clinic on Tuesday is that to see if you do need the injections or nor? I really do hope they won't make you pay again. 


Well I've stirred up a right hornets nest at my GP's surgery, cos I complained about the way the nurse dealt with me and my injection last week, they are having a meeting to see if they should charge peeps as the injection is classed as a 'private' and not NHS, geez they really don't like to help out in anyway shape or form. I've phoned the surgery back as they want the onus to be on the patient to instruct the clinic to ensure any relevant information is provided to the surgery in advance..... Well that's great if you've been down this road before, but what about peeps like me who don't know the protocol. As I'd this journey isn't jars enough as it is!!  Xx


----------



## saraj358 (May 21, 2012)

OMG!!!! How can they decide to make people pay!!! It even says on the website for LWC that if you can't do the injections yourself to make arrangements at your gp surgery!!!!! Maybe let the clinic know how difficult they were about it too! As its them that recommend going there to get it done! I'm shocked that they have had that attitude! Plus have they even addressed the initial complaint you made about that nurses attitude!! Wow how helpful the nhs are! Although saying that my surgery were very difficult when I was trying to get hold of all my recent blood results and copies of my consultant letters! They said if the clinic wanted them they should get them! Well actually it was me who wanted them to take to the clinic to save money. I told them that and they got all bolshy as I was having private treatment! I told Sarah at the clinic that they had been awkward and she said it happens a lot! But it shouldn't!!! And what information do they want the clinic to send them!!? You told them what you needed and all they had to do was inject it! They make me cross!!! 

I go on Tuesday for a scan to check the progress of the stimms! I think its to make sure I'm not overstimulating or under! They may lower my dose or up it! If they lower it I will be very happy as I may not have to replace that bloody pen! If they up it I think Ben is going to kick up a stink over the pen as its a lot of money!!! xxx


----------



## JillieBean (May 30, 2012)

Hi Sara.... How's things? I'm stressing about the ET already, mainly cos I have a seep seated phobia brought about by a horrible experience having a coil put in, so much so hubby has said he thinks we should pull as I have been in tears all morning just thinking about ET. Have already spoken to Mr Ashour who has tried to help me with my fears but it's not worked, I asked him i I could have some Valium but he said I won't need it, all I keep thinking is I know my body and I know when it comes to the actual  day I'll be climbing up the bed away from him, I really don't know what to do and think other half might be right and have to cancel the whole thing    sorry for the rambling my heads battered right now  xxxx


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on here. I have also started having treatment at Darlington LWC. I had an overall good first experience at my consultation yesterday. I have been put on the pill for the next 2 half weeks, then waiting for AF, then scan and start stimms. Was told this is the short protocol and I hope my body does exactly what is expected as EC expected wk commencing 30 July. 

Only issue I had with Darlington was the lack of information on the money side of things. We felt awkward as we were stood up while the person we spoke to was sat down. So we did not feel relaxed enough to be able to ask lots of questions, (i.e about three cycle scheme, how it works etc...) We were just told how much we owed for that day and a rough figure for the whole thing. I do plan to call back tomorrow with a list of questions - which I was told to do - but it would have been nice to sit down and talk through options face to face. Everyone we spoke to was very lovely, it was just that this let our experience down really and we came out with heads spinning and our bank account down £750,,,,

Anyway I am very excited to get started and would to hear how you ladies get on.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site 

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves.

It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, perhaps you could join the "LWC Darlington- Anyone want to join a cycle buddies thread" in the North East section - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=286894.0

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side 
Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust              

Sue


----------

